# Mk1 jetta tranny



## 84jettavw (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello anyone know the capacity for a 5 speed tranny in a 84 td jetta 
also what gear oil is recommended?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

84jettavw said:


> Hello anyone know the capacity for a 5 speed tranny in a 84 td jetta
> also what gear oil is recommended?


 It always says just more than 1 liter....but i have never been able to get all of it into a wet (already run) tranny. 

I run redline MT90 in my 02A's, which also have brass syncro's.....Just remember to stay away from certain high zinc fluids....brass tends to wear more quickly (vw syncros are brass). 

One Liter of MT90 will fill you're tranny


----------

